# marriage certificate attestation



## kewlguy (Jul 23, 2011)

Is marriage certificate attestation required even if spouse name is mentioned on Passport? I've read on internet that it (marriage certificate attestation) is not required. Can anyone share experience.

One more question, Was there any rule that no documents were required if one's salary was above a threshold. I don't think this rule is in force now.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Salary is irrelevant and the marriage certificate must be attested.


----------

